# Mann Lake Extractor



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

What I know is that its made from 26 gauge which is almost paper thin.
I think a fair price would be $200.00


----------



## gstephan1981 (Dec 21, 2009)

The Mann Lake extractor is made from 16 gauge stainless steel, NOT 26 gauge. Just to clarify the previous reply.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

gstephan1981 said:


> The Mann Lake extractor is made from 16 gauge stainless steel, NOT 26 gauge. Just to clarify the previous reply.


I think you need to recheck that. They only use 16 gauge on their LARGE extractors.
16 is overkill on a small extractor like that.
The lower the number the thicker the gauge.
Shall I provide a link for you? 
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/infopage.asp?idPage=84
Its not a bad deal for a italian made extractor!


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I had that extractor... It's thin metal. I sold it... I couldn't keep it balanced. I think it has to do with flexing of the plastic basket. I dunno for sure... but I didn't really like it. 

JoeMcc


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

What did you sell yours for, Joe? That might give an indication of a price for a used extractor like this.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Kieck said:


> What did you sell yours for, Joe? That might give an indication of a price for a used extractor like this.


Im thinking I sold it for about $50 under last years catalog price. The reason was i had barely used it and had just paid shipping too. Im thinking I sold it for $750. Now they are around a grand!! For that price buy a maxant. BTW anyone know if the WT Kelly extractors are Maxant????

I did buy a used Maxant... Im going to post a photo to see if anyone knows if the parts are completely after market or what.... 

Off to take a pic. Will post a link in a few minutes.

JoeMcc


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Ok Maxant... tell me what you can see about this....

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4423993226_b5e9c58d1f.jpg

What is original or not about the parts? I picked this up last year.

Im posting it in the photos thread so we dont hijack this one....

JoeMcc


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like a really old 1400. Original.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I have one of these extractors and like it. Of course I have only ever used 2 extractors. I used to have a very very old Kelly reversable extractor and sold it after I re-built it. I have fabricated a large wooden base for the 18/9 motorized extractor which I have bolted it to. This allows me to stand on the base which really stablizes the extractor. I didn't want to bolt the extractor to the floor of my honey house. I start extracting at a slow speed for about 4-5 minutes then increase the speed in steps to the max to prevent any wobbling that might occur from any unbalanced loads. I've had this for 9 years and have not had any problems. I'd get another one if I could get one for $200.00.


----------

